

Human hearts replaced by 10,000 RPM artificial pump with no pulse - shimon_e
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/4/2844740/human-hearts-replaced-by-10000-rpm-artificial-pump-with-no-pulse

======
shimon_e
I linked to The Verge instead of PopSci mag since the PopSci article is not
accessible from Australia.

